# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Connecting Ag pipe to 90mm Stormwater

## VegasDave

Hi all 
 I am in the middle of replacing some broken stormwater pipes and want to connect the ag pipe that drains from behind a new retaining wall to that storm water pipe. 
 My question.. 
 is there a connector  that does this? 
 is the a "handyman's" way? 
 TIA 
 (Nice forums youhave here too  :Biggrin: ) 
 Dave

----------


## journeyman Mick

Dave,
what size/type aggy pipe/stormwater pipe? I used black platic corrugated aggy pipe wich was a loose fit in 100 sewer pipe from memory. I wrapped it up with a few layers of duct tape, which is all that's neccesary there's no real pressure involved. There's adaptors to go from 90mm stormwater to 100mm sewer and between the pipe and socket sizes of the 90mm and 100 mm pipe you should find something that's a reasonable fit into or onto your aggy pipe. 
Mick

----------


## outback

You may be in trouble if you are going for a watertight fit.  :Rolleyes:   
Bearing this in mind, I think I cut a slot along the ag pipe, maybe 150 mm long, then whacked it over the stormwater, I kept the cut at the top, then a bit of duct tape to stop the  
c  rap from getting in.

----------


## namtrak

Depends on the aggie size, however all I do is shove the agpipe up about 300mm into the stormwater and make sure the aggie is wrapped in  some sort of mesh (to stop it clogging with dirt). 
If your expecting a particularly heavy flow through the agpipe then you might to  consider a more professionally engineered approach.  Without knowing for sure I would suspect there are joiners for agpipe and stormwaters 
Cheers

----------


## outback

> make sure the aggie is wrapped in some sort of mesh (to stop it clogging with dirt). 
> Cheers

  I'm not looking for an argument, it just looks like it.
My personal belief, backed up by no scientific knowledge on this is, the mesh or whatever will block with dirt, so the end effect is the same, no water going into ag pipe. 
I realise this puts me at odds with all the experts in this field, but I just spent $25K on a job, (nothing to do with ag pipe) because a filter medium was put in place and this blocked up. The new system has no filter, let the c rap through I say, and let it flush out, or flush it out yourself.

----------


## VegasDave

Thanks guys.. 
 The ag pipe  is slotted 65 mm, and the stormwater is 90mm  :Frown:  
 I had a look around the local Bunnings and there was no specific connecter that I could find... but there was a 90mm SW connector that stepped down in 10mm increments that may fit the job.. 
 The fence pailings are calling me today...  so the SW/ag fix will have to wait till tommorrow...  :Smilie:  
 Thanks for the tips...  I will report back with the outcome 
 Dave

----------


## journeyman Mick

Dave, 
there's 65mm pvc DWV (drain, waste and vent) pipe available. You can get adaptors from there to 100mm then from 100 to 90. 
Mick

----------


## VegasDave

Yep Mick...  
 I thought of going up to 100m and then back down...  but I found this one.. (see attached image) 
 ..  which should give me a fairly tight connection. 
 I will put it all together and see how it comes out. 
 Dave

----------


## DavidG

Stuff the Aggi pipe up the stormwater 300 to 600mm.
Fill the hole in the ground with some quickset cement.
Add water and then bury and forget it.

----------

